# New Tool For Stick Hunting



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I am expecting delivery of a new tool for stick hunting today. I purchased quad copter (DJI Phantom 2) from China. The quad comes equipped with video camera that transmits video to my smart phone. I am hoping to be able to look for sticks growing in difficult places to access, without first climbing the hill side to look.

It's really disheartening to climb the side of a huge steep hill and no sticks.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The Dog is better looking.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I think that'll be very cool.And using stick hunting as a reason to buy it works by me..I was so close to buying one last month just to see what stuff looks like from the sky..Good luck.Post some pics and video.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't know, for me it would take the adventure out of the stick hunt. On the other hand stick sales are you business so it may be a smart investment.


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

But will it wag it's tail when you come home?


----------

